# Propagating Lagenandra ovata?



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I currently have a trio of Lagenandra ovatas in emersed culture, which I planted on July 8, 2004. Two of the plants are over a foot tall and growing, but I have yet to see any sideshoots or runners from them. Is there some way of encouraging these plants to produce sideshoots? Do they have to reach a certain height or level of maturity?

Thanks!

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine are getting on 20" tall now at their tallest with approx. 40 leaves on a 5" rhizome. So far the trick seems to be sunlight. The poor thing didn't do much of anything in a greenhouse, but started taking off when I put it outside and it got a full summer of direct NC sunlight. You might try doing the same with yours. 

So far I haven't seen any daughter plants like Crypts put out. Instead it's growing much like an Anubias with many leaves on the main rhizome and small side shoot rhizomes coming off the main one. My guess is that cutting the rhizome is the best chances of vegitative propegation. I'd check with Tom, Bob, or Shaun W (I got my plant from him). They've got more experience with Lagenandra.


----------



## Brians Botanicals (Nov 22, 2011)

I use to grow and flower this plant. I am looking for a piece of it myself. The best way to propagate it is by cutting off the tip of the rhizome with roots attached. This cutting can be repotted and grown while the cut rhizome will form new eyes and produce usually multiple shoots. Another trick is to damage the growth tip. Once damaged it will form new growth tips and can later be cut. 

If you have cuttings or a source for the plant I would be very interested. Thanks


----------

